# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Infinty-Box  Infinity-Box: 10-2011: 12 new models supported (MSW and SPD CPU)

## mohamed73

Intex-IN6622, IN6622i, IN6623, IN6660, IN5000, IN1212, IN1220 (MSW CPU):
- flasher software uploaded into Infinity-Box support area
- flasher manual uploaded into Infinity-Box support area
- flash files uploaded into Infinity-Box support area 
Intex-IN2060, IN3080E, IN4470, IN4470N (SPD CPU)
- flash files uploaded into Infinity-Box support area 
Fly-E110 (SPD CPU)
- flasher software uploaded into Infinity-Box support area
- flasher manual uploaded into Infinity-Box support area
- flash files uploaded into Infinity-Box support area  
Discussion thread is here: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    *As ordinary, non-stop free (no any additional payments required) updates during last 6 years, as nobody else...*  *Infinity-Box 6 (six) years non-stop free updates and support*: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* 
- World biggest flash files database for several thousands brands/models
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] activation for Infinity-Box users
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## seffari



----------


## khaled_moon

جزاك الله خيراا

----------

